# No sound when Madden 2012 playing



## Keithvent (Aug 21, 2012)

I have a Pioneer home theater system 5.1 with a plasma 50" Panasonic TV. 
For some apparent reason, when playing anything via PS3 there is no sound present. However, when tuner, tv and the WII is on everything is fine...what gives?


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

How do you have the Audio Output set on the PS3?


----------

